# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  الشمس ستطلع من المغرب...

## مهدي شطناوي

*
السلام عليكم 




خبر عاجل وخطير :



الشمس ستطلع من مغربها  على المريخ في 30/7/2008م 

اشار إلى ذلك الغرب خلال هذا العام ونحن في سباتنا لانفقه شيئا 

حيث ذكر علماء الفلك أن الشمس ستطلع على كوكب المريخ من مغربها في يوم 30/7/2008م 
وسوف تستمر 
على المريخ طوال شهر سبتمبر!! 
القوة لله فلنعتبر 

وذلك نقلاً عن الموقع الأمريكي الشهير
Learn More at Space.com. From Satellites to Stars, NASA information, Astronomy, the Sun and the Planets, we have your information here.
> >>>>>>>>>>> ================================
ذكر علماء الفلك ان كوكب المريخ قد تباطئت سرعته في الاتجاه الشرقي في
الاسابيع
القليلة>الماضية حتى وصل الى مرحلة التذبذب ما بين الشرق والغرب ...... 

وفي
يوم الاربعاء 30 يوليو ستتوقف حركة المريخ عن السير في الاتجاه الشرقي !!

وبعد ذلك في شهري اغسطس وسبتمبر سوف يتحول المريخ بالانطلاق بشكل عكسي نحو الغرب .... وذلك الى نهاية شهر سبتمبر . وذلك يعني ان الشمس تشرق الان من مغربها على المريخ !!

وهذه الظاهرة العجيبة تسمى : retrograde motion او الحركة العكسية .....
ويقول العلماء ان كل الكواكب سوف تحدث لها هذه الظاهرة مرة على الاقل !!! ومن
بينها كوكبنا !!

كوكب الارض سوف تحدث له هذه الحركة العكسية يوما ما وسوف تشرق الشمس من مغربها !!
وقد يكون هذا الامر قريبا ونحن غافلون !!

لقد قال رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ان من علامات الساعة الكبرى ان تشرق
الشمس من مغربها وعندما يحدث ذلك لا تقبل التوبة !!

والعجيب ان علماء الشريعة قد ذكروا ان طلوع الشمس من المغرب يحدث فقط مرة
واحدة يوم الطلوع، ثم تعود إلى الطلوع من المشرق وتستمر هكذا إلى أن يشاء الله
....وهذا مشابه لما يحدث في المريخ فانه يتوقف ويعكس الاتجاه لفترة بسيطة ثم
يعود كما كان !

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( لا
تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها ، فإذا طلعت فرآها الناس آمنوا أجمعون،
فذاك حين لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيرا)
رواه البخاري ومسلم

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( بادروا الأعمال ستا : ( فذكر منها ) طلوع الشمس من مغربها ) رواه مسلم
وعن عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : ( حفظت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا لم أنسه بعد ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن أول الآيات خروجا طلوع الشمس من مغربها ) رواه أحمد

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ' إن الله تعالى يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار ،ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل حتى تطلع لشمس من مغربها ' رواه مسلم 

ان هذا الخبر على خطورته فانه يفتح ابوابا للدعوة سواء للمسلمين الغافلين
\او الكفار .... فعندما نعرض هذه الاحاديث التي ذكرت تلك الظاهرة قبل 1400 سنة
>....فسوف يدخل في الاسلام خلق كثير .... واما المسلمون فقد راوا ان هذا الامر
حدث للمريخ وما يدرينا لعله مقدمة لما سيحدث على كوكبنا في القريب العاجل ؟!!

وهذا احد المواقع الموثوقة التي نقلت هذا الخبر الهائل والذي لا يعرف قيمته الاالمسلمون :


http://www.space.com/spacewatch/mars...de_030725.html

وقد اقتطعت من الموقع السابق هذا الجزء والذي تمت ترجمته في الاعلى :

For the past few weeks, Mars has appeared to slow in its eastward
trajectory, almost seeming to waver, as if it had become uncertain . 
On Wednesday, July 30, that steady eastward course will come to a stop.
Then, for the next two months, the planet will move>backward against
the
star background - toward the west. On Sept. 29 it will pause again
before
resuming its normal eastward ***ection . 
All the planets exhibit retrograde motion at one time or another.
Ancient
astronomers were unable to come up with a satisfactory explanation for
it.
The motion is tricky. For one thing, while behaving in this strange
manner,
Mars will also appear to deviate somewhat from its normal course; the
retrograde motion will appear to bring it a little below its regular
orbital
track style='FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 24pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial'>. 

قال الله تعالى:

سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى
يَتَبَيَّنَ
لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ
شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ [ فصلت الآية 53
( إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِّلْعَالَمِينَ)87( وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ نَبَأَهُ
بَعْدَ حِينٍ)88
وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ سَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ فَتَعْرِفُونَهَا وَمَا
رَبُّكَ
بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ [ النمل الآية 93 


استغفر الله استغفر الله
اللهم احسن خاتمتي وخاتمة جميع المسلمين
سبحان الله وبحمده ...... سبحان الله العظيم

منقول من بريدي*

----------


## N_tarawneh

الله سبحانة وتعالى أوضح بأن مواقع النجوم في أفلاكها وما يدور حولها من كواكب وتوابع أخرى مسألة تنطوي على قدر عظيم من الخطر والأهمية من حيث التدبير والنشأة ...

إذ يقول جل شأنه { فَلاَ أُقْسِمُ بِمَوَاقِعِ النُّجُومِ * وَإِنَّهُ لَقَسَمٌ لَّوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عَظِيمٌ} [الواقعة: 75-76] .

وفي موضع آخر يبين عز وجل أن النظام والدقة هما سمة هذا الخلق المتقن وطبعه { لاَ الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ القَمَرَ وَلاَ اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ} [يس: 40] .


وبناء ً عليه أخي مهدي ...

ارجو توخي الحذر في نقل مثل هذه المواضيع ومحاولة الإقناع بواسطتها بأنها إعجازا ً فمثل هذه الأمور تنطوي على خطورة وضرر وتشويه كبير جدا ً ، فالنظريات العلمية الحديثة التي لم تثبت بعد قد تسقط أو تتهافت بعد تمحيصها، ومن ثم يصبح موقف كتاب الله وسنة رسوله في موضع حرج " حاشا لله" بعد تفنيد المفندين ...

لن أطيل عليك أخي العزيز مهدي  ...

راجيا ً منك قبول دعوتي أنت والأخوة الأعضاء لزيارة الرابط المرفق أدناه للتمعّن بما جاء فيه بشأن تلك المسأله ...

للدخول إلى الرابط من *هُنااااااااااااااااااا*

وتقبل مني خالص المحبة والتقدير وسعة الصدر ...

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> الله سبحانة وتعالى أوضح بأن مواقع النجوم في أفلاكها وما يدور حولها من كواكب وتوابع أخرى مسألة تنطوي على قدر عظيم من الخطر والأهمية من حيث التدبير والنشأة ...
> 
> إذ يقول جل شأنه { فَلاَ أُقْسِمُ بِمَوَاقِعِ النُّجُومِ * وَإِنَّهُ لَقَسَمٌ لَّوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عَظِيمٌ} [الواقعة: 75-76] .
> 
> وفي موضع آخر يبين عز وجل أن النظام والدقة هما سمة هذا الخلق المتقن وطبعه { لاَ الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ القَمَرَ وَلاَ اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ} [يس: 40] .
> 
> 
> وبناء ً عليه أخي مهدي ...
> 
> ...



شكرا للتوضيح

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا للتوضيح


لا شكر على واجب يا صديقي ...

----------


## ashrafwater

> *
> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبر عاجل وخطير :
> 
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الخبر
ولكن هذا معناه يوم الحساب. وهو يناقض ماهو في القرأن الكريم بأن الاخره سوف تكن بغته((اي مفاجئه))
فالله اعلم ولا احد يستطيع ان يجزم بالحقيقه
فذكر ربك في كل حين ولا تغفى عن العباده

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا اريد ان اسأل نادر 
الموقع الذي زودتنا به من هم القيمين عليه 
و ما مصادره و مراجعه 
لقد رأيته في بعض الاحيان يقول هذا خطأ و يصمت ولا يقول لماذا او كيف 
انت يا نادر تمحص الف مره قبل قبولك لاي شيء يتعلق بالاعجاز 
و تضمينك لهذا الموقع يدل انك موافق عليه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الخبر
> ولكن هذا معناه يوم الحساب. وهو يناقض ماهو في القرأن الكريم بأن الاخره سوف تكن بغته((اي مفاجئه))
> فالله اعلم ولا احد يستطيع ان يجزم بالحقيقه
> فذكر ربك في كل حين ولا تغفى عن العباده


وجهة نظر إيمانية سليمة 100% ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا اريد ان اسأل نادر 
> الموقع الذي زودتنا به من هم القيمين عليه 
> و ما مصادره و مراجعه 
> لقد رأيته في بعض الاحيان يقول هذا خطأ و يصمت ولا يقول لماذا او كيف 
> انت يا نادر تمحص الف مره قبل قبولك لاي شيء يتعلق بالاعجاز 
> و تضمينك لهذا الموقع يدل انك موافق عليه


يا صديقي لا يهمني من هم القائمين عليه ، و وجهة نظري المجردة كانت رفض ما جاء بالموضوع برمته ، وما أدرجته من الموقع المذكور لربما قد يكون من باب التدّعيم لا أكثر ، خاصة ً وانه اعتمد  على تفسير لربما قد يكون تفسير علميا ً من قبل القائمين عليه ، وبنفس الوقت إقتباسي لا يعني موافقتي على كل ما جاء في الموقع  ، وبالمناسبة الموقع يحوي الكثير من التفنيدات للكثير من الأمور والأكاذيب التي أصبحت تنتشر في المواقع والمنتديات الإسلامية على أساس انها إعجازات علمية ، واتمنى عليك تصفحها ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا صديقي لا يهمني من هم القائمين عليه ، و وجهة نظري المجردة كانت رفض ما جاء بالموضوع برمته ، وما أدرجته من الموقع المذكور لربما قد يكون من باب التدّعيم لا أكثر ، خاصة ً وانه اعتمد  على تفسير لربما قد يكون تفسير علميا ً من قبل القائمين عليه ، وبنفس الوقت إقتباسي لا يعني موافقتي على كل ما جاء في الموقع  ، وبالمناسبة الموقع يحوي الكثير من التفنيدات للكثير من الأمور والأكاذيب التي أصبحت تنتشر في المواقع والمنتديات الإسلامية على أساس انها إعجازات علمية ، واتمنى عليك تصفحها ...


تصفحتها يا صديقي 
فبعضها ينقصه المرجع العلمي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> تصفحتها يا صديقي 
> فبعضها ينقصه المرجع العلمي


مهو أساس المشكلة فيها  بالمرجع العلمي يا دكتور ... :Db465236ff:  

ولكن هي بحاجة للتفكير المنطقي لكي يتم إبطالها خوفا ً على الجيل والذي بات يتلقفها بواسطة القلب والبساطة ...!!!

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*يا اخوان انتم ليش بضخموا بعض المواضيع
اولاً انا ما قلت انو يوم القيامة 30/7/2008
ثانيا الموضوع بيناقش قضية علمية بتزيد من ايمان المؤمن..
ثالثا ممكن الموضوع يكون زيادة للعلم..وما في تعارض ابداً مع القرآن لأنو ما حدد أي يوم..
* علامات الساعة الصغرى كلها طلعت والكبرى بدأت ...فموضوع زي هاد بينهنا على قيام الساعة مش تحديد وقتها....
* نتذكر حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم" بعثت انا والساعة كهاتين"."وضم السبابة إلى الأخرى".
*فرجاءً لا تآخدوا المواضيع بعسر..لأنها معلومات وما بتتعارض مع الدين ولا القرآن وهي حقائق علمية ...وما بتعني مرة أخرى تحديد يوم القيامة مع العلم بقرب يوم القيامة...


أرجو من الأعضاء عند الرد قراءة اللموضوع جيداً
وشكراً لمروركم*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا اخوان انتم ليش بضخموا بعض المواضيع
> اولاً انا ما قلت انو يوم القيامة 30/7/2008


أهلين أبو المهاديد ...

نعلم يا صديقي بأنك لم تقل ذلك ، ونعلم أيضا ً بأن الموضوع الذي قمت بنقله لم يقل بأن يوم القيامة سوف يكون يوم 30/7/2008 ، ولكن ما تم النقاش بشأنه هو مسألة قياسية فقط لا غير ، خاصة ً وأن غالبية مدعي الإعجاز قد وضعوا حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين حواشي الموضوع من باب الإستدلال والقياس بأن من علامات الساعة الكبرى والأخيرة هي طلوع الشمس من المغرب ، وقاموا بقياسة على تلك الظاهرة لتأكيد صدق الحديث ، متناسين بنفس الوقت بأنه لو قدر للعلم إذا ما حدثت تلك الظاهرية بالفعل والتي هي عبارة عن ظاهرة خداع بصري ، بامكانهم معرفة يوم القيامة بالسنة والشهر واليوم والساعة بالنسبة لنا ...!!!

*قال تعالي:- ((يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي لاَ يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلاَّ هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لاَ تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلاَّ بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِندَ اللّهِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ)) صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الخبر
> ولكن هذا معناه يوم الحساب. وهو يناقض ماهو في القرأن الكريم بأن الاخره سوف تكن بغته((اي مفاجئه))
> فالله اعلم ولا احد يستطيع ان يجزم بالحقيقه
> فذكر ربك في كل حين ولا تغفى عن العباده



اخوي أشرف الرجاء قراءة الموضوع جيدا 

الموضوع بيأكد قول الرسول والقران ما بينافيه هو ما حكالك يوم القيامة ب30 سبعة هو حكالك اشي تاني تماما حكالك انه الشمس رح تشرق من الغرب بالمريخ مش بالارض وبعدين العلماء أكدوا انه هاي الظاهرة رح تمر على كل الكواكب مش زي ما فهمت


الموضوع بيأكد اعجاز القران مش بينافيه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اخوي أشرف الرجاء قراءة الموضوع جيدا 
> 
> الموضوع بيأكد قول الرسول والقران ما بينافيه هو ما حكالك يوم القيامة ب30 سبعة هو حكالك اشي تاني تماما
> 
> 
> الموضوع بيأكد اعجاز القران مش بينافيه


يا جماعة مافي موضوع من أصلة ...

الموضوع عبارة عن ظاهرة خداع بصري كونية خاصة بكوكب المريخ ...

مافي من هالحكي ، والشخص إلي ترجم المعلومة مثل ما بحكي من موقع علمي ترجمها بشكل خاطئ ، وانا بحثت عنها في شبكة الانترنت وطلعت كلها كذب في كذب ، بس المشكلة  هي في موضة تجار الإعجاز إلي أصبحوا يستغلوا اي كذبة ويصنعوا منها إعجاز ويستغفلوا عقولنا  ...

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*أخوي نادر انا ما الي دخل الموضوع صح ام غلط انا بحكي بشغلة تانية تماما الاخ اشرف بيحكي انه هدا الموضوع بينافي القران يعني اذا كان الموضوع صحيح فهو بيأيد القران واذا كان خطأ فهو خطأ ولا نأخذ به  

وين منافاة القران بالموضوع وبعدين الاخ اشرف فهم على انه يوم القيامة محدد بس الموضوع ماذكر فيه هيك شي اطلااااقا
انا متأكد انك رح تفهم قصدي بالموضوع*

*ومشكوووور* :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *أخوي نادر انا ما الي دخل الموضوع صح ام غلط انا بحكي بشغلة تانية تماما الاخ اشرف بيحكي انه هدا الموضوع بينافي القران يعني اذا كان الموضوع صحيح فهو بيأيد القران واذا كان خطأ فهو خطأ ولا نأخذ به  
> 
> وين منافاة القران بالموضوع وبعدين الاخ اشرف فهم على انه يوم القيامة محدد بس الموضوع ماذكر فيه هيك شي اطلااااقا
> انا متأكد انك رح تفهم قصدي بالموضوع*
> 
> *ومشكوووور*


أنا فاهم قصدك ...

بس مع الأسف انت ومهند ما فهمتوا قصد أشرف ، رغم اني استوعبت قصد أشرف وهو كالتالي ، إذا ثبت فعلا ً بأن من السهل معرفة خروج الشمس من الغرب على كوكب المريخ على العكس من الوضع الحالي عليه ، سوف يكون بالإمكان معرفة اليوم الذي سوف تخرج فيه الشمس من الغرب على كوكب الأرض ، وبالتالي جاءت مداخلة أشرف كمداخلة استباقية لما سيحدث على الأرض وهي انه بما ان العلماء استطاعوا معرفة وقت خروج الشمس من الغرب على المريخ سوف يتمكنون أيضا ً معرفة ذلك على الأرض ، ولذلك جاءت مداخلة أشرف بأن الموضوع فيما لو صح بالفعل سيكون هذا مخالف لما جاء في القرآن الكريم خاصة ً وان لحظة خروج الشمس من الغرب وهي بمثابة يوم القيامة على كوكبنا الأرض لا يعلمها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى ...

أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة قد فُهمت ...؟؟؟

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا اخ نادر علي توصيل المعلومة التي وددت ان اوصلها لهم .  وهذا ما كنت اود ان اشرحه لكم  ان هذه الامور امور غيبية لا يعلمها الا الله فلا نستبق الامور ونكتفي بما تحدث القرءان عنه وما اخبرنا به الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم

وتحياتي للجميع0

----------


## مراد الوديان

الشمس ستطلع من مغربها في 30/7/2008م 

اشار إلى ذلك الغرب خلال هذا العام ونحن في سباتنا لانفقه شيئا 

حيث ذكر علماء الفلك أن الشمس ستطلع على كوكب المريخ من مغربها في يوم 30/7/2008م 
وسوف تستمر 
على المريخ طوال شهر سبتمبر!! 
القوة لله فلنعتبر 

وذلك نقلاً عن الموقع الأمريكي الشهير
Learn More at Space.com. From Satellites to Stars, NASA information, Astronomy, the Sun and the Planets, we have your information here.
> >>>>>>>>>>> ============ ========= ========= ==
ذكر علماء الفلك ان كوكب المريخ قد تباطئت سرعته في الاتجاه الشرقي في
الاسابيع
القليلة>الماضية حتى وصل الى مرحلة التذبذب ما بين الشرق والغرب ...... 


وفي
يوم الاربعاء 30 يوليو ستتوقف حركة المريخ عن السير في الاتجاه الشرقي !!


وبعد ذلك في شهري اغسطس وسبتمبر سوف يتحول المريخ بالانطلاق بشكل عكسي نحو الغرب .... وذلك الى نهاية شهر سبتمبر . وذلك يعني ان الشمس تشرق الان من مغربها على المريخ !!



وهذه الظاهرة العجيبة تسمى : retrograde motion او الحركة العكسية .....
ويقول العلماء ان كل الكواكب سوف تحدث لها هذه الظاهرة مرة على الاقل !!! ومن
بينها كوكبنا !!



كوكب الارض سوف تحدث له هذه الحركة العكسية يوما ما وسوف تشرق الشمس من مغربها !!


وقد يكون هذا الامر قريبا ونحن غافلون !!


لقد قال رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ان من علامات الساعة الكبرى ان تشرق
الشمس من مغربها وعندما يحدث ذلك لا تقبل التوبة !!



والعجيب ان علماء الشريعة قد ذكروا ان طلوع الشمس من المغرب يحدث فقط مرة
واحدة يوم الطلوع، ثم تعود إلى الطلوع من المشرق وتستمر هكذا إلى أن يشاء الله
....وهذا مشابه لما يحدث في المريخ فانه يتوقف ويعكس الاتجاه لفترة بسيطة ثم
يعود كما كان !



عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( لا
تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها ، فإذا طلعت فرآها الناس آمنوا أجمعون،
فذاك حين لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيرا)
رواه البخاري ومسلم


وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( بادروا الأعمال ستا : ( فذكر منها ) طلوع الشمس من مغربها ) صحيح مسلم
وعن عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : ( حفظت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا لم أنسه بعد ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن أول الآيات خروجا طلوع الشمس من مغربها 

وخروج الدابة على الناس ضحى وأيهما ما كانت قبل صاحبتها فالأخرى على إثرها قريبا) صحيح مسلم



وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ' إن الله تعالى يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار ،ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل حتى تطلع لشمس من مغربها ' رواه مسلم .



ان هذا الخبر على خطورته فانه يفتح ابوابا للدعوة سواء للمسلمين الغافلين
\او الكفار .... فعندما نعرض هذه الاحاديث التي ذكرت تلك الظاهرة قبل 1400 سنة
>....فسوف يدخل في الاسلام خلق كثير .... واما المسلمون فقد راوا ان هذا الامر
حدث للمريخ وما يدرينا لعله مقدمة لما سيحدث على كوكبنا في القريب العاجل ؟!!

----------

